# HEY!



## tyler harmon (Feb 1, 2012)

i was just wondering where can i get an otter legally. i want to fullfill my signature one day? will an otter even drink beer? i hope so........


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 1, 2012)

well thats one of the more random things i've ever seen someone ask about on this forum (which says a lot). try asking your local animal shelter?


----------



## Agni Riniari (Feb 1, 2012)

tyler harmon said:


> i was just wondering where can i get an otter legally. i want to fullfill my signature one day? will an otter even drink beer? i hope so........


 
Well, this is the only place I found selling an otter; http://shorttailedopossum.tripod.com/. Check near the bottom of the page. Now, whether they are still selling it or not, that will need to be determined, oh, that and the fact that they want at least $4000 for just one parent raised otter, $4500 for a bottle raised one. (There is difference between the two)

Also, because they are basically completely endangered, the permits and whatnot required to get one would probably make it very difficult to start out and then rather troublesome to maintain, that is, if you state even allows you to try and register an endangered species as a pet.

:/

Good luck! I would love to have one, myself. That and a ferret. I lurv dem furry amnimals!

- Agni


----------



## tyler harmon (Feb 2, 2012)

NeoMaxxAKI said:


> well thats one of the more random things i've ever seen someone ask about on this forum (which says a lot). try asking your local animal shelter?


 
well i'm a pretty damn random person lol.

and to agni damn i think i might just do this with a ferret if i can get it to drink my beer. thats expensive and too much trouble.


----------

